# Look @ the size of those chunks



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this vid, it's a snownoarder walking on a cornice.

I guess he didn't know how far of an overhang it had, but when it lets go.

There are house size chunks of snow, the last few seconds of the vid are in slow mo..

Holy fuck... 
Video: Avalanche Triggered by Snowboarder Walking on Cornice | SnowBrains.com


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

What a retard, he doesnt even take a step backwards, in fact he goes forwards to have a good look lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

His left foot was in the crack where the break started. So lucky he didn't go with it. That would have me rethinking my day


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Someone had to clean fudgesicle out of his shorts.

Cornice kills. It is that simple in the bc. It is pretty obvious he didn't think he was that on top of it. Rocks were sticking out to his right. If that was Colorado or even Utah, I doubt anything like that would happen. Coastal climates though, the snow piles big time. Those rocks sticking out could be a giant 20ft tall boulder in summer. 

Scary, probably not the best choice to lool over the edge at the aftermath either. Natural tendency to do that of course. 

Lucky dude and it is great video.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> If that was Colorado or even Utah, I doubt anything like that would happen. Coastal climates though, the snow piles big time. Those rocks sticking out could be a giant 20ft tall boulder in summer.


Could you elaborate this? Why (I guess) continental less prone than coastal? Is it due to the often cited very dry snow?
We have huge cornices piling up from constant winds. Although we're in the middle of Europe and not "close" to a coast, compared to US scale, we're still pretty close to the ocean.


----------

